# Applet crashed?



## Truppi (16. Okt 2004)

Hi,

wollte gerade ein kleines applet in den Browser laden , doch dann kam die anzeige 
applet crashed ?? was hat denn das zu bedeuten ??

Danke




```
<applet code= "Cmb2.class" width="400" height = "400">
</applet>
```

das JApplet sieht so aus, und funktioniert auch wenn ich es bei eclipse starte.

```
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JApplet;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JComboBox;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JTextField;

public class Cmb2 extends JApplet{

	
	  
	  
	String[] description= { 
					"Mathematik", "Deutsch",                 // String-Array mit 
					"Physik", "Chemie", "Biologie",           // Auswahl-Namen
					"Latein", "Sport", "Kunst" 
	
							};// ...
	
	JTextField t = new JTextField(15);// JTextField
	
	JComboBox c = new JComboBox();// JComboBox
	
	JButton b = new JButton("Erweitere Einträge");// Knopf
	
	int count= 0;// Zaehler fuer Eintraege

public void init() {

		for(int i = 0; i < 4; i++)// 4 Eintraege in JComboBox
			
		c.addItem(description[count++]);// ...
		
		t.setEditable(false);
		
b.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {// Eintraege erweitern

				public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
				
						if(count< description.length)// ... falls moeglich
						
									c.addItem(description[count++]);
									}
						
										});// ...

c.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

				public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
				
					t.setText("Index: "+ c.getSelectedIndex()                   // Ausgabe in t  
					+ " " + ((JComboBox)e.getSource()).getSelectedItem());
					}
					});

c.setToolTipText("Bitte ein Fach auswählen");

Container cp= getContentPane();
	cp.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
	
	cp.add(t);
	cp.add(c);
	cp.add(b);
}


public static void setupClosing(JFrame frame){// setzt Schliessoperation
	
	frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		}
	
public static void run(){// startet Applet
	JApplet ap = new JApplet();
		JFrame frame= new JFrame();
		// in JFrame
		
			setupClosing(frame);
			frame.getContentPane().add(ap);
			
			ap.init();
			ap.start();
			frame.setVisible(true);
			frame.setSize(200,200);
			
			new Cmb2();

}


}
```


----------



## Roar (16. Okt 2004)

was steht denn in der java konsole? wird ne exception geworfen? wo?


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Okt 2004)

Also ich kann kein Problem entdecken. Ich habs mal kompiliert und ausgeführt. Es läuft problemlos Im IE und im Opera.

Edit: Ach ja, Ich habe es mit dem SDK 1.5 kompiliert und mit dem JRE 1.5 ausgeführt.


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2004)

..also kompilieren kann ich es auch, und sogar ausführen mit eclipse!!..aber mein problem war das ich es nich in den Browser laden konnte ?? mit Opera..applet crashed..was hab ich da falsch gemacht ??


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Okt 2004)

Hast Du es in einer jar-Datei gespeichert?
Dann guck mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936

Ansonsten poste doch mal den Inhalt der html-Datei.


----------

